# Bergin Park to Squaw / Juniper Pass construction



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Just thought I would update those that may not have been up Squaw of late. Was up there Sunday. Lots of construction on the Bergin Park side as rebuilding the road is underway. There is a detour routing traffic thru the neighbor hood up old Squaw Pass rd. I think it adds about a mile to the climb. 

If you decend from the summit down to Bergin Park use extreme caution. The road is a mess with more pot holes, loose dirt, and construction. 

For those wondering, yes there is still a fair amount of snow up there.


----------

